#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Demon Statues

## Pazuzu

I would like to know if keeping demon statues can provoke them in anyway? 

and does there energy lurk around the house and infest in humans or led to anything supernatural in the house?

thank-you if you answer, 

xx


I have 2 Pazuzu statues, and head by itself, with a 'Buer' statue aswell.

----------

